# 8 bale farm hand accumulator



## neal (Nov 3, 2009)

i recently purchased a 8 bale farm hand accumulator to pull behind a JD 328 square baler.
it came with hydralic pump and resoivor. am having to fabricate a hitch to pull it behind the baler. have never seen one operated or hooked up. has anyone owned and operated one that could give me some advice or some photos of on hooked up. thank you for any help.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi. I have used mine for one season. I got a lot of information for a guy that ran one for several years. You want to keep the accumulator square behind your baler with the baler chute and accumulator chute in line. I have mine as close to the baler as possible as you will a lot of length with the tractor and all hooked up. I used the wagon draw bar on my Super 69 rotated 90°. The outside brace is bolted to the corner of the accumulator and to the outside frame of the baler. I don't have it attached so can't get any pictures. I would recommend using the Farmhand pump rather than your tractor hydraulics for a couple of reasons. (1) No hoses to hook and unhook every time you hook up or unhook the baler. (2) The hydraulic oil from your tractor is not heavy enough to do the job. Drain and flush the pump and filter, then fill it with straight 30 weight hydraulic oil. Get the accumulator table good and clean, wipe it down with thinner and apply at least 2 costs of a graphite based paint. The slicker this table is the better it will work. You will need to do a lot of adjusting on the arm on the accumulator to get the timing down right. May also have to adjust the bale length. This will take some fiddling so take your time. You will also find that the ground speed has to be just right to match the unloading speed of the table so your bales will stay together in a stack and not get pushed up in the middle or strung out. There are several other little tricks I have learned to make that thing work like it should. If you need more info or clarification you can call me (641-322-3704) or email me at [email protected]. Good luck. Did you get the grapple too?


----------

